# skynet rsync server

## Bonkie

ik merkte net dat skynet (be) nu ook een rsync server draait  :Very Happy:  Maar het ging wat te snel om volledig adres te zien dus heeft iemand enig idee wat het adres is van de server, dan kan ik die in men make.conf zetten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaz3

```
SYNC="rsync://ftp.skynet.be/gentoo-portage"
```

en

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.skynet.be/mirror/gentoo/"
```

----------

## Gerbstar

Ik vraag me af wat er gebeurt als de rsync-mirror die je handmatig instelt off-line is. Ik zit namelijk op het netwerk van Universiteit Twente, maar die mirror is niet 100 % up. Daarom gebruik ik die nog niet.

Je kan in ieder geval niet 2 rsync-mirrors opgeven.

----------

## Red Nalie

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> Ik vraag me af wat er gebeurt als de rsync-mirror die je handmatig instelt off-line is. Ik zit namelijk op het netwerk van Universiteit Twente, maar die mirror is niet 100 % up. Daarom gebruik ik die nog niet.
> 
> Je kan in ieder geval niet 2 rsync-mirrors opgeven.

 

Volgens mij pakt ie dan ibiblio toch?

----------

## wdconinc

Hoi,

ik heb net gemerkt dat belnet.be ook gentoo mirrort (distfiles en rsync). Is dat al lang of pas recentelijk?

Het verbaast mij enigszins dat ik het nog niet wist, want ik zit op de backbone van Belnet (via unief) en had al een keer gezocht of ze niet mirrorden.  Nu ja, vanaf nu zal het dus nog sneller gaan  :Smile: 

greetz

wouter

----------

## kamikaz3

Ik haal op skynet en utwente altijd  +-210 k/s

meer kan mijn lijn niet

spijtig dat je niet meer rsync's kan ingeven, meerdere mirrors lukt wel

----------

## Stuartje

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> Ik haal op skynet en utwente altijd  +-210 k/s
> 
> meer kan mijn lijn niet
> 
> spijtig dat je niet meer rsync's kan ingeven, meerdere mirrors lukt wel

 

Kan wel als je een random gebruikt zoals rsync.nl.gentoo.org of rsync.be.gentoo.org of rsync.eu.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

----------

## SeJo

ik op utwente steeds ongeveer 300 Kb/s (lees kilobytes)

zalig :-]

mega fast :-]

----------

## Supox

He bonkie en andere belgische gentoo-gebruikers,

je zou het volgende kunnen proberen voor rsync'en, door dit in /etc/make.conf te zetten

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Ik heb gemerkt namelijk, dat sinds kort ook de rsync-server van de campus in enschede meedraait voor rsync.nl.gentoo.org.

----------

## Bonkie

leuk  :Smile: 

zal pak schillen met servers als skynet en belnet hier  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

Ik gebruik

```
SYNC="rsync://igwe.vub.ac.be/gentoo-x86-portage"
```

Speedy   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fca

 *SeJo wrote:*   

> ik op utwente steeds ongeveer 300 Kb/s (lees kilobytes)
> 
> zalig :-]
> 
> mega fast :-]

 

Ik krijg op utwente een paar megabyte per seconde (lang leve surfnet!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), alleen de rsync server lijkt wel erg traag. Bijna iedere andere server is vele malen sneller dan utwente. Heeft iemand een idee waarom?

----------

## The DJ

Dan moeten jullie meer rsync'en   :Wink: 

Het komt omdat als niet genoeg mensen rsyncen, de filelisting cache uit het geheugen is verdwenen, en dat is nu eenmaal een beetje CPU intensive en vooral ook IO intensive om dat weer op nieuw op te bouwen. Als dat moet, dan duurt het sync gedeelte dus veel langer dan normaal.

Er wordt minder gersync'ed nu omdat we uit de rsync.gentoo.org pool zijn gevallen. Ze hebben technische problemen met die pool, waardoor er niet meer dan 20 servers in kunnen staan. Aangezien er 28 zijn, wordt dit lijstje van 20 nu eens in de zoveel tijd verandert.

----------

## JefP@@

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> Ik gebruik
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://igwe.vub.ac.be/gentoo-x86-portage"
> ```
> ...

 

wel rsync.be.gentoo.org wijst naar dezelfden bak  :Wink: 

grtz

----------

## blub

Ik gebruik al een tijdje de twente mirror die meestal rond de 600kb/sec zit.

Op mijn pc thuis heb ik belnet ingesteld en die haalde meestal wel 300 kb/sec  (thuis heb ik adsl en op mijn kot telenet)

Het is een hele verbetering tegen over een jaar geleden toen je alleen maar die trage ibiblio mirror had (25 kb/sec meestal)

----------

## Braempje

Waarom gebruiken jullie niet gewoon de Belgische robin? 

```

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## blub

die gebruik ik voor ik voor rsync maar je kan dat systeem niet gebruiken voor die download mirrors of wel ??

Ik heb vandaag eens belnet,skynet  en twente vergeleken als download mirrors en ze zijn allemaal ongeveer even snel

----------

## JefP@@

ik denk dat in belgië zo ongeveer alles via belnet passeert. Vandaar wrsch dezelfde download snelheden  :Wink: 

----------

## kamikaz3

 *JefP@@ wrote:*   

> ik denk dat in belgië zo ongeveer alles via belnet passeert. Vandaar wrsch dezelfde download snelheden 

 

Het zal eerder uw eigen lijn zijn die de beperkende factor is

Maar natuurlijk moet het eerst via belnet

----------

## bravecobra

Heeft telenet in Belgie gene rsync mirror?

----------

## Stuartje

Nope, telenet heeft geen mirrors in het algemeen.

Skynet, Belnet en Easynet wel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## garo

Om geen server over te belasten en geen problemen te hebben als 1 specifieke server plat ligt raad ik 1 van de volgende rsync's te gebruiken:

rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

deze maken gebruiken van een round robin syteem,je kunt dit checken door een van de servers te pingen, je zal elke keer een ander adres krijgen. Maar wel altijd een adres van een Europese/Belgische/Nederlandse server.

----------

## boemba

Ik hou me eraan om maar 1 keer per dag of om de 2 dagen te rsyncen; zo draag ik men steentje bij tegen de overbelasting   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Braempje

Ter info: voor belnet heb ik een paar maand geleden eens gemaild naar de ftp admin. En wat later kreeg ik mail dat ze meededen   :Very Happy: 

En als je dan op een universitair netwerk kan ben je zoo snel   :Razz: 

----------

## kamikaz3

 *boemba wrote:*   

> Ik hou me eraan om maar 1 keer per dag of om de 2 dagen te rsyncen; zo draag ik men steentje bij tegen de overbelasting  

 

ik sync op het moment dat ik iets wil installeren/updaten

zo lang neemt dat nu toch niet in

en zo ben je zeker dat je de recenste portage hebt, met 1 keer per dag ben je dat in feite niet   :Cool: 

----------

## Stuartje

 *boemba wrote:*   

> Ik hou me eraan om maar 1 keer per dag of om de 2 dagen te rsyncen; zo draag ik men steentje bij tegen de overbelasting  

 

Met overbelasting bedoelt Kurt echte rsync flooders, 2 keer per dag is nog altijd geen flood.

----------

## boemba

ja das wel waar, maar zoveel software moet ik nu ook niet installeren en soms weet ik wel eens graag of er nieuwe updates zijn.

----------

## Rick

waar worden de settings eigenlijk opgeslagen?

welke sync servers enzo?

ik heb al het hele forum afgezocht maar ik kan het gewoon niet vinden  :Sad: 

----------

## Braempje

in make.conf staat ergens iets over rsync servers

----------

## Rick

in de make.conf kan je extra server opgeven ja, maar de originele settings, zonder die van make.conf staan ergens anders.

----------

## theBlackDragon

Dat soort instellingen staat in make.globals, dat je niet mag wijzigen, als je instellingen uit make.globals wilt wijzigen doe je dat door die in make.conf te zetten, de instellingen uit make.conf hebben voorrang op die in make.globals...

Dus als je een rsync server in make.conf zet wordt die als de standaard rsync server gebruikt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Rick

bedankt, dat was de gene die ik bedoelde

die had ik eerder al es gewijzigd geloof ik, er staat iig ftp://gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo

en das niet de standaard mirror denk ik  :Wink: 

dus die verander ik weer terug en doe het verder met make.conf

----------

## disturbed

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zo lang neemt dat nu toch niet in
> 
> 

 

tjah gulle hebt prolly iets zwaardere systemen  :Smile: 

ik draai hier gentoo op nen 366 celly met 128Meg ram , need to say more?

----------

## disturbed

bestaan der btw eigenlijk directe commands om emerges te doen van een opgegeven server want k ben mij een nief gentoosysteem aant compilen maar die laadt da allemaal uit nen (trage) amerikaanse server (wil belnet)

----------

## boemba

ge kunt toch voor da ge emerged gewoon effe diene make.conf aanpassen, ik heb dat ook tijdens mijn installatie direct gedaan, en dan hebt ge toch een beetje tijdswinst

----------

